# MotorGuide R3 trolling motor



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Like New MotorGuide R3 Trolling Motor. 12 volt, 45# thrust,36” shaft. $150 Fredericktown /Knox County.


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

Battery that was included has been sold .


----------



## GF John (Jul 12, 2008)

To the top.


----------

